# Good bye, Teeney



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow. I've had Teeney for almost 5 months and had no idea the day I bought her that I would be writing this post.. But here I am.

I had to rehome Teeney today. No, I didnt want to. It was pretty much either rehome her or she dies.  I'm not going to go in detail but my dad always gets mad at me due to my lack of social skills, my social anxiety or whatever the social problem that I have is. So because he was mad at me he told me to flush Teeney down the toilet. ALIVE. :shock: He wasn't kidding. And its not something I could try to get out of, I am afraid of him. I just couldn't fathom doing such a thing to her. Its not even her fault that I have issues. It just wasnt fair. So I put her in the cup I bought her in and put her in my bathroom cabinet, hidden away... Immediately I made an ad on craigslist, I needed her out of my house ASAP because if my dad knew she wasn't dead he would FLIP. I didnt want her to go to a bad home, so I knew I had to rehome her with her tank and heater, etc. I made an ad, I made it clear that she had to come with the tank and she had to remain living in that tank (i was afraid someone would buy the tank and put her in a bowl) I put $20 for the 10 gallon tank, filter, heater, gravel, decor, liquid test kit, food, water conditioner. Wow that guy got a deal and I lost a lot. But I truly dont even care. Anyways this guy has fish tanks already and he told me she will be going into a 55 gallon community tank!  And hed use my tank for other purposes. He said that he has a pond, and 3 years ago he put 3 pairs of bettas in the pond and today he has THOUSANDS. I truly couldn't have found a better home locally, thank god he took her in. Shes on to bigger and better... 

So anyways, yeah.. It really sucks. I'm not sure if I will be on the forum anymore, I'm not sure if being here will just be a bad reminder. But I love it here, I'd like to stay, I really enjoy being here with all of you guys. But we will just have to see what happens... 

here she is just before he came, in her cup. :-(


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

That is so incredibly sad..I can't believe any parent would do that to their child..sending you big hugs hon...I'm so sorry.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry... I can't believe this. Is today the last day? D':


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Your Dad is scum. :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:

I'm so sorry and I hope you stay here on the forum, betta or not. hugz.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> I'm so sorry... I can't believe this. Is today the last day? D':


What do you mean, on the forum?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No, with Teeney? *hugs* I'm about to cry...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> No, with Teeney? *hugs* I'm about to cry...


She left at about 6:30 today. Aww.

I appreciate everyone's support. its nice to know someone in the world cares- even if I dont know you in real life.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You know me. Kinda... :\ OK. I'm crying...


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I think that having teeny opened you up to a whole new aspect of yourself.

I am glad she is going to an experienced fish keeper. I hope he will send you pictures of her in her new home!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

(((Teeney))) sigh


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

*hugs and kisses*


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh no, that's horrible. I can't believe he'd do that to you, it's not Teeney's fault and it's certainly not your fault either.  

I'm sure she'll be ok though, since you put so much effort into finding her another home.

I kinda know what you're going through, with the social problems...if you ever wanna chat, PM me.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry.

I know exactly how you feel. My mom has threatened to kick my dog ut of the house and she has done it on occassion already.

I'm really, really sorry.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Your Dad is scum. :evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:
> 
> I'm so sorry and I hope you stay here on the forum, betta or not. hugz.


Thank you. I just cant wait to move out. too bad it wont be for at least 2 1/2 more years


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Sending you big hugs, hunny.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Gees, sorry to hear about this. I could definitely tell you cared a lot about teeney and making sure she had a happy stress free home. 

Keep in mind with CL, a lot of the people are great @ making up stories especially if they sense you're rushed for time. Any claims someone makes, I believe ONLY once I see proof. 

Don't want to diss your pops, but what he did is wrong. Sounds similar to an associate of mine who admitted he has SA issue, but his issues with SA is much more severe and it's definitely made worse by his sheer size. He's about 2.5x-3x me weight wise. From what I know, his father was a very violent and dangerous man when he was alive. Thrived on fear & intimidation, took care of his friends but neglected the needs of his own family. This is a man who would spend $100 to buy drinks for everyone in the bar to show off his wealth & power, but would hand his youngest son $10 to buy food for his wife, and 4 hungry kids. I know my associate has many more horrible stories to tell me but it doesn't really serve any purpose to bring up his dark past. 

Anyway, at least you have some other animals in the house to play with. 

I would love to at least get a glimpse of this guy's pond that houses 1000's of fish.

You should stay on the forum, you're still knowledgeable on most of the basic care requirements of these fishies. You should have seen these two new employees I saw at the LPS that were netting fish for customers. My oh my their lack of knowledge and sheer negligence was shocking. 

While I was observing the bettas getting WC's I saw this employee catch too many fish and instead of a net, she used her bare hands to catch & toss the fish back into the main tank. 

If you can..... try to find out if you can get involved in some volunteer work with people/afterschool programs. Even if it's only an hour a day. It changes your perspective when you meet actual people who are in much worse situations but still somehow they have a really positive outlook on life. 

While animals are nice stress relief at times, they can't give you actual advice on what it's like to really struggle & survive.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you MSG.
I do see your point but I feel confident that he was telling the truth. I will never know for sure but something about him made me confident.

As for programs and volunteering.. I used to volunteer at a no kill animal shelter and I LOVED it. I LOVEEEDDD it. And for some reason my social issues were not existent there- I had no anxiety or fear talking to total strangers. It was weird.

But my dad took that away too.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh... If I was forced to give up my one and only betta I would just lie in bed....your dad probably just made your social problems worse. Being mean to someone isn't gonna make them want to interact with other people...what he's really showing you is that people are cruel and not worth being social with.

I know I was mean at first... But you are a really cool person to talk to.

I will miss you if you go


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Oh my gosh... If I was forced to give up my one and only betta I would just lie in bed....your dad probably just made your social problems worse. Being mean to someone isn't gonna make them want to interact with other people...what he's really showing you is that people are cruel and not worth being social with.
> 
> I know I was mean at first... But you are a really cool person to talk to.
> 
> I will miss you if you go


I know, my other pets are keeping me busy and around the house. Which I suppose is a good thing. 
No hard feelings, it's cool (;


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I am so sorry and sad for you ...how is your mom does she understand and is she afraid of your dad too ? You dont have to answer of course its a very personal question. I wish I knew how to help you. If there is ever anything you need or want to talk about you can send me a private message here or on FB. Your such a sweet person and always helping with peoples questions on here...Sending you many hugs !


P.S. I was just wondering today why I hadnt seen any post from you here or on FB...sighs.


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

im so sorry! thats terrible! you and teeney are in my thoughts!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> I am so sorry and sad for you ...how is your mom does she understand and is she afraid of your dad too ? You dont have to answer of course its a very personal question. I wish I knew how to help you. If there is ever anything you need or want to talk about you can send me a private message here or on FB. Your such a sweet person and always helping with peoples questions on here...Sending you many hugs !
> 
> 
> P.S. I was just wondering today why I hadnt seen any post from you here or on FB...sighs.


Well I wouldn't say she's scared exactly, but she most defenitely try's to avoid making him mad. She does have a heart so she knew about me not flushing Teeney, she just said she didn't want to be involved so my dad wouldn't freak out at her if he had found out.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Cats are so sensative to emotions! They're being super sweet right now  <3


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Wow..Teeny I am sooo sorry to hear about this..I remember you mentioning this the other day..I am in shock..I know how much you care about your lil girl.. _

_I am really praying whomsoever took her gives her the best of care, I hope you get to visit..I am also sending you hugs, and well wishes, in case I don't get to see you here, altho, If I remember correctly I have you in my FB friends.._

_but I hope you decide to stay..you are sweet, and thoughtful, and I remember when I first came on the forum, I saw your posts, and gained a lot of knowledge from you, and LTB, and a few others, and If you ever need to talk, you can also PM me, here, or on FB_


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Lelei. You're one of the sweetest people on the forum. We're all here for you.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Your dad isn't helping much with your anxiety is he? I'll bet he has a lot to do with it :redmad:

And your mom needs to intervene with something like that. Making you flush a fish is just cruel. 

So sorry that you had to deal with that today but I'm glad that Teeny found a good home. Someday you'll have all the fishies you want.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm sorry :/ It's good that Teeney's found a good home though!  

I really hope you stay on the forums! You are so kind a helpful!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm saddened by the news... Dont really know what to say other than I hope you stick around here. You're one of the more active/helpful members here.. I dont think I saw a thread where you weren't in. Hang in there..


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you guys, you're all so sweet :3



DiiQue said:


> I'm saddened by the news... Dont really know what to say other than I hope you stick around here. You're one of the more active/helpful members here.. I dont think I saw a thread where you weren't in. Hang in there..


I know, I'm addicted xD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh and perseusmom, I had deactivated it but re logged in to active my FB account


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Teeney i'm crying for you please don't leave the forum your so kind and sweet and i can't imagine it without you i am so sorry about teeney and after i read this i had to ask both my parents if they would ever make me flush my fish and was so happy when they said no i feel so bad please promise me you'll stay on the forum i'll miss you so bad if you leave. such a nice sweet person like you should never ever need to live with a person like your dad  i feel so bad for you please don't leave.


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with you 
Every person is different I like keeping to 
Myself and taking care of the things I love 
Rather than be out partying . Sucks you aren't old enough 
To fight against that . I hope he feels seriously guilty for
Making you do that . And I hope you can get another betta soon !


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh no D: My parents were the "no pet" type too. I raised chckens in the cellar, and bought ducklings and had to secretly give them away to neighbours when it got too loud. I remember oneday my dad BURST into my room and asked what the noise was. 
I said: just me pretending to be a duck, 
and quacked a few times. He gave me a wierd look and left ...

whatever happens now, teeny has been a part of your life and it will always come back to you. In the future, before you know it, you will be a proud betta mommy again.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I am speechless, I know nothing any of say can help with your loss of Teeny. I know how much you loved her and how much she meant to you. You have been a dear friend on here to me and I always look forward to seeing your threads and comments. If there is anything I can do for you please let me know! Anytime of the day just message me. I can't wait for the day you can get your next Betta, don't give up on your love for them because any Betta would be so lucky to be in your care. Please know I am here for you, I have been through a lot in my life and I can relate to a lot of different situations both good and bad. 

Please stay on this forum, we all would miss you!


----------



## kc0vbl (Sep 2, 2012)

Have you ever been tested for Aspergers? My husband has it and have some of the problems you mentioned in your original post. But no matter what issues you have, to have a parent ride your back like that is abuse. Please consider talking to a school counsellor or spiritual advisor to let them know what is going on. Please please consider finding some sort of help so that you can be safe and get any sort of support you may need to be able to function in society within your comfort level.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Wow, I've seen you around so much on these forums since I joined, and I always read your advice or looked at your pictures of Teeney and Tiny. May I ask, did you have to get rid of Tiny as well? Will you allowed to get another betta? I feel so sad just reading this. If you ever need to talk about anything, PM me, I'm always more than happy. I also hope you stay on the forums! It would be good that you can still lend your knowledge and so forth. Much love heading your way!

Magnum xoxo


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow reading through these pages you guys are beyond sweet :3 Knowing I'm not alone and how many others are here for me is just.. Amazing to say the least.



kc0vbl said:


> Have you ever been tested for Aspergers? My husband has it and have some of the problems you mentioned in your original post. But no matter what issues you have, to have a parent ride your back like that is abuse. Please consider talking to a school counsellor or spiritual advisor to let them know what is going on. Please please consider finding some sort of help so that you can be safe and get any sort of support you may need to be able to function in society within your comfort level.


No I've never really been tested for anything. I was always shy but it seems to have gotten worse as I got older, after moving, then after starting high school and leaving al my friends behind which all happened over a 5 year span. I used to have good relationships with my parents, ESPECIALLY my dad. I was daddy's girl but he has changed tremendously since then . 



magnum said:


> Wow, I've seen you arKound so much on these forums since I joined, and I always read your advice or looked at your pictures of Teeney and Tiny. May I ask, did you have to get rid of Tiny as well? Will you allowed to get another betta? I feel so sad just reading this. If you ever need to talk about anything, PM me, I'm always more than happy. I also hope you stay on the forums! It would be good that you can still lend your knowledge and so forth. Much love heading your way!
> 
> Magnum xoxo


Aww thank you :3 Tiny actually passed away 9 days after I got her from dropsy..


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Teeney, I'm so sorry. I've always loved your posts about your girl, and to have her just gone from your life doesn't seem at all fair. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope things get better for you, I really do.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow I am so sorry! Your father sounds mean. If anyone in my family tried to make me get rid of my pets I would pack up and leave of course I am now of legal age anyways but you know. 
Im not sure if you can after reading some of the posts but maybe try and get a job I used to be really shy still am a bit and have a lot of issues that animals have always helped with, but a job has helped tons with all my social issues now I can just walk up to people and talk to them its just not as intimidating as it used to be.
Maybe not but maybe if you get your social issues figured out he would let you have a fish again? Obviously I know nothing about your home life, or if it would even be a possibility. 
Dont leave the forum I would miss you lots!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

a123andpoof said:


> Wow I am so sorry! Your father sounds mean. If anyone in my family tried to make me get rid of my pets I would pack up and leave of course I am now of legal age anyways but you know.
> Im not sure if you can after reading some of the posts but maybe try and get a job I used to be really shy still am a bit and have a lot of issues that animals have always helped with, but a job has helped tons with all my social issues now I can just walk up to people and talk to them its just not as intimidating as it used to be.
> Maybe not but maybe if you get your social issues figured out he would let you have a fish again? Obviously I know nothing about your home life, or if it would even be a possibility.
> Dont leave the forum I would miss you lots!


Thanks! Actually yes a couple weeks ago I was using their computer job application at publix but I had to save it and I still need to go back to complete it. 

Even if my dad allowed me to get a fish I would probably say no. I've had my cat for 4 years and every time he gets mad at me he uses getting rid of my cat to threaten me. I hope that by the time I move out my cat will still be here, and of course given I can afford it I will defenitely have more animals in the future, bettas included! :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I've decided that I will be staying on the forum. I just can't leave, there are too many amazing people here and I just enjoy coming here too much to leave.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

good to know you are staying after what happened!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know you very well Teeney but I hope you get better


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Yay for staying! :-D


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

So glad you are staying!


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I ve not been on the forum that long but i know a gentle soul when i meet one. I am glad that you decided to stay.

I am so sorry after reading what happened to your little friend. Sometimes parents dont seem to understand and anger is a reaction of panic. They just dont think clearly. My dad broke and threw out a couple of my favorite toys when i was 4 years old just to force me to understand a couple of things. Sometimes they think they failed in the upbringing of their children and hope by doing things over the edge will force us go with their waters.
Dont blame him for something he doesnt quite understand. He fears that since you spend more time with animals than humans that it will cause problems for you in the future and tries to prevent that. His intentions are not to cause you stress and sadness but he is trying to 'correct' a behavior by using horribly wrong means. And what he possibly thinks is his own failure. If only he knew that animals help people overcome their problems... Assuming there are any problems... 

I will end this with my best wishes for you and an advice: Seek indeed some counsel about the subject, there are people in the social services that can help your father understand his errors.

And sorry for interfering to your life. Be happy.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh my god. I know I'm late to the party here but wow. 
I know a lot of young ones who have familial problems. Heck, I was one of them. Now I'm 24, learned to deal with it I guess. 
Don't ever think you're alone, this goes for anybody. You can find solace here with us, we are just an avatar and user name online but we are real people. I have a soft spot for troubled teens (because I remember what it was like). 
I'm glad you're sticking around


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Pilot00 said:


> I am so sorry after reading what happened to your little friend. Sometimes parents dont seem to understand and anger is a reaction of panic. They just dont think clearly. My dad broke and threw out a couple of my favorite toys when i was 4 years old just to force me to understand a couple of things. Sometimes they think they failed in the upbringing of their children and hope by doing things over the edge will force us go with their waters.
> Dont blame him for something he doesnt quite understand. He fears that since you spend more time with animals than humans that it will cause problems for you in the future and tries to prevent that. His intentions are not to cause you stress and sadness but he is trying to 'correct' a behavior by using horribly wrong means. And what he possibly thinks is his own failure.


Or maybe he's just a creepy control freak :-? Sorry, I have no use for men like that :evil::smash:


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Or maybe he's just a creepy control freak :-? Sorry, I have no use for men like that :evil::smash:


Before starting condemning a person we dont know in person, its more appropriate methinks to give him a chance and if possible advice the troubled group to take action in the right direction. If those versed in the know how after examine the family indeed point him out as a control freak we condemn him but until such as appropriate action is taken we simply dont know. 90% of the time there is an underlying psychological/stress factor for this kind of behavior. IMHO it must be identified for the well being of all persons involved.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Glad your staying here Teeney You are a big part of this forum, and I look forward to your knowledge, and humor that you provide to all the members past, and present


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

One day you can move out and have all the fish you want. I just moved out three days ago and got my first betta in ten years o.o. Use to have a good 20 betta but my mom made me sell them all when I was younger because she got sick of the bubblers and how they sound and that I spent too much time with them. Now I have Aquarius and so happy. I know one day you will get that same opertunity no matter how long the wait and it will be the best day ever. Happy you are staying though. Friends on forums are the best, I have been on a mouse forum for years and even though I have no mice now I still stay on the forum for all my friends I made there and to help others with their rodents.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Pilot00 said:


> Before starting condemning a person we dont know in person, its more appropriate methinks to give him a chance and if possible advice the troubled group to take action in the right direction. If those versed in the know how after examine the family indeed point him out as a control freak we condemn him but until such as appropriate action is taken we simply dont know. 90% of the time there is an underlying psychological/stress factor for this kind of behavior. IMHO it must be identified for the well being of all persons involved.


eh, the world is FULL of men like Teeny's Dad. If you are a woman I hope you will recognize the signs before you get involved with any like him. :evil:


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

^^i agree. there are better and healthier ways to display emotion


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Yes. . one day you can get your own apartment and do whatever you want.

When I was a teenager my dad's new girlfriend didn't like animals so I came home to find they had taken all my rabbit cages and cat carriers I had bought with my money I worked for at the grocery store, and rounded up all my pets and took them to a pound. They were mostly rescues, they were all vaccinated and neutered, fed, etc. So it wasn't even a hoarding or neglect situation.

I am 37 years old and I still wonder what happened to them. I had raised 3 of the cats as kittens found under our porch.

Sometimes parents are assholes. Most occupational therapists or regular therapists would say that it is good for a person, with social issues or otherwise, to care for something else. It is therapeutic. I am really sorry for you but my advice is go to college or trade school for something stable so you can afford your own apartment one day and do whatever you like.  

And hopefully stick to this forum!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

@Mursey
Oh my gosh. And I thought what happened here to me was bad. That is absolutely awful. I am so sorry that they did that to you. 

I am looking into careers involving animals, I'm not sure If
I have the stomach to be a vet/vet tech. But I also find art, drawing and photography interesting.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

mursey I think that would have killed me, you are strong.


----------



## DeviCy (Mar 6, 2012)

Your post made me cry you've always been so kind to me and helped me out and it just makes me so sad that anyone could do this to such a kind hearted person.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

awwww im so sorry. your dad making you do this wont help your social anxiety. im sure teeney made you feel better. the person who needs some help may be your father. But im glad you found such a good home for her


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Mursey, I don't think I should have to remind you to watch your language!! It's just bad taste to speak like that, I mean we all think it and we all talk it in person but try to keep it polite on the public forums  Thanks. 

Also, woah. I don't know what I would do if I came home and all my animals were gone.


----------



## Sapphoira (Jul 16, 2012)

Teeney, if you ever need help seeking assistance for domestic abuse please don't hesitate to ask anyone you know or trust, or even one of us. Using pets as pawns for control in abusive situations is a classic technique, and sadly very common. You deserve better out of life!


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

Some awful stories here 

I can relate with a similiar past. 

Caring for and spending time with another creature is very therapeutic, IMO. That's exactly why I decided to get back into aquariums and fish, to help with some issues i've been dealing with, and it's already working quite well.

Hopefully your father will realize his errors and adjust his methods. Either way, when you move out you can care for as many bettas as you want 

Best wishes, and glad you decided to stick around.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I am looking into careers involving animals, I'm not sure If I have the stomach to be a vet/vet tech.


Honestly I didn't either so I started working as an assistant at a vet clinic and realized I really want to be a tech so you can always try getting a job at a place and see how you feel! The field is always hurting for staff, so a lot of places look for workers; I know at ours we love the afterschool staff. Just a thought.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

katydidmischief said:


> Honestly I didn't either so I started working as an assistant at a vet clinic and realized I really want to be a tech so you can always try getting a job at a place and see how you feel! The field is always hurting for staff, so a lot of places look for workers; I know at ours we love the afterschool staff. Just a thought.


Yes I'd love to do that, a couple years ago we asked a vet near us and they said you have to be 16 to volunteer, so I can in March.


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

Teeney, I honestly can't stop thinking about your story. It makes me so angry and upset all the same time. If I ever had to get rid of my fish, I would cry and throw a tantrum. Your so strong! How you did that, I will never know. 

Just had an amazing idea, you could come live with me over in Australia, we could convert my entire computer room into a betta barracks and breeding room and breed fish forever xD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

magnum said:


> Teeney, I honestly can't stop thinking about your story. It makes me so angry and upset all the same time. If I ever had to get rid of my fish, I would cry and throw a tantrum. Your so strong! How you did that, I will never know.
> 
> Just had an amazing idea, you could come live with me over in Australia, we could convert my entire computer room into a betta barracks and breeding room and breed fish forever xD


Let's do it! :-D


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

mursey said:


> Yes. . one day you can get your own apartment and do whatever you want.
> 
> When I was a teenager my dad's new girlfriend didn't like animals so I came home to find they had taken all my rabbit cages and cat carriers I had bought with my money I worked for at the grocery store, and rounded up all my pets and took them to a pound. They were mostly rescues, they were all vaccinated and neutered, fed, etc. So it wasn't even a hoarding or neglect situation.
> 
> ...


My story is somewhat the same, but at the same time, I had no money I had just started a job, at 14-15 to pay RENT..and my cat as a stray that I begged my mom to let me have, just had kittens, and the house was full of kitties, and I did my best to leave em in my room and take care of them as best I could, and my Parents, both of them, threatened to get rid of them..and one day, I came home from school, and they all were gone as well..parents can be mean ..I know..it's a shame, that as a lot of us as kids, had to deal with some form of mental torment, regarding animals..As an adult, I could never do such a thing to a child..I know how agonizing it is..:-( You will find solace when you are able to live your own life, your own way:lol:


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan (Aug 4, 2012)

Teeny, I am so sorry. There are no words... (((HUGS))) I am glad you are staying on the forum though. I've only had Bradbury for a month and I would be a mess if something happened to him. I'm glad you have other pets to give you some love and attention, and vice versa.

It really annoys me when people think there is something wrong with a person just because they are an introvert. My mom used to get on my case when all the time when I was a kid. It will get better. As for the anxiety, I understand completely. I have PTSD and anxiety disorder. If you ever need some advice on how to deal with it, or just need to talk, message me.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

registereduser said:


> eh, the world is FULL of men like Teeny's Dad. If you are a woman I hope you will recognize the signs before you get involved with any like him. :evil:


Because the world is full of them doesn't justify a psychological disorder/uneducation/fear or whatever might plague them and make them react thus, IMHO at least. Its like saying all women are 'insert not so polite acronyms here' because many of us (including me) have happened across the wrong person(s). I know people can be idiots at times, all i say is find the time to find out why and you will be surprised at how easily you can turn them around.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Awww teeney that is horrible i cant believe you had to do that! Yesterday i lost my very first betta who was also a female. I still am not sure how she died i just found her belly up  I had her for a whole year too... anyway keeping you in my thoughts!


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

> Let's do it!


Omg, yes, yes yes! and we can breed beautiful HMPK's and little orange girls like Teeney and call them all Teeney juniors.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

magnum said:


> Omg, yes, yes yes! and we can breed beautiful HMPK's and little orange girls like Teeney and call them all Teeney juniors.


I'm going to dream and act like this is actually goiń to happen!

Yes! The only problem is that orange is a recessive trait :x
Lol yes!!!
Names: itty, bitty, tiny, Teeney jr.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> I'm going to dream and act like this is actually goiń to happen!
> 
> Yes! The only problem is that orange is a recessive trait :x
> Lol yes!!!
> Names: itty, bitty, tiny, Teeney jr.


Awwww, i am having visions of orange betta fry, please do so!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Just finished my job application for publix !


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck, Teeney.


----------



## AQUALUVA (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Ok...so what you don't like to socialize. Sometimes it better to be in a smaller group then trying to be apart of everything. He sucks for making you have to make such a rash decision. But kuddos you did what was best. And just know that teeney is in a really nice place and she's probably thanking you for not listening to him. Be strong.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

AQUALUVA said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Ok...so what you don't like to socialize. Sometimes it better to be in a smaller group then trying to be apart of everything. He sucks for making you have to make such a rash decision. But kuddos you did what was best. And just know that teeney is in a really nice place and she's probably thanking you for not listening to him. Be strong.


I hope so! i just texted the guy and told him my betta keeping friends and i would love to see a pic of her in her new home. 
Idk if he has texting though. im just too awkward to CALL and ask for that xD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

OMG I GOT A PICTURE OF TEENEY!!
I texted him and asked for a picture and here she is! He said hes sorry he couldnt get a good pic because she wouldnt stop moving- that is my teeney!! Seeing this picture just makes me feel so good to know shes okay, and alive, UGH!! 
It looks to me like shes in a breeding box, which makes me feel even more confident that he will be putting her in the 55 gallon tank he said he would D


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

teeneythebetta said:


> OMG I GOT A PICTURE OF TEENEY!!


:greenyay:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's awesome!  She must be so happy that she's alive and thriving!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay! Go Teeney!


----------



## aaroncm (Aug 19, 2012)

That kinda insane, actually.... And nice pic =)
I don't really know you or many others here yet, I'm also new, but it's good you're staying, I will be ^^


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Awesome for teeney!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

"Your fish is dead and it's all your fault."
WOW. That makes me love people. x.x


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I am soooo sorry about what you are going through! It's absolutely not fair... I could never imagine treating someone that way! I know what its like to be socially awkward, I have awful social anxiety issues, I'm good with one or 2 people, but in groups, even if I know everyone, I just kind of sit in a corner. I am always here if you need someone to talk to! Please do not ever hesitate to message me on here or facebook, even if you just want to chat!! **Big Hugs!!**


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

well i just went through 9 pages of this really sad, but at-least you found her a good home.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow i don't even know what to say. Have tears ... Not sure if it right what you father did though. I hope he is good to you? Sound like step father. Are you ok , is he treating your right way? I feel bad for you. First when i talk to you through the visitor messages i though you family is animal lovers, since you have a few dogs. Not sure why he had do it to you , if all he has to do just talk to you if there is any issue and try to understand you and resolve it. 



Good luck yo you i am glad you didn't quite the forum. Some day soon you will adult and can live along and hopefully do in your home what you want to do and have pets on your own without asking permission ....you will be there , just get good grades . Hugs  Sorry.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

ANHEL123 said:


> wow i don't even know what to say. Have tears ... Not sure if it right what you father did though. I hope he is good to you? Sound like step father. Are you ok , is he treating your right way? I feel bad for you. First when i talk to you through the visitor messages i though you family is animal lovers, since you have a few dogs. Not sure why he had do it to you , if all he has to do just talk to you if there is any issue and try to understand you and resolve it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck yo you i am glad you didn't quite the forum. Some day soon you will adult and can live along and hopefully do in your home what you want to do and have pets on your own without asking permission ....you will be there , just get good grades . Hugs  Sorry.


Dont worry about me, he doesnt hurt me. 
He does like dogs, but to him a fish is just a fish. He doesnt think of it has a life just as deserving as any other. TBH I'm actually 'the' animal person in my family. aha.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Then may be you can just talk to him and let him know that he has to respect your interest to fish and may be on your birthday or just because he understands and loves you ,you can have a betta! I also had argument with my father all my life . He was good father , i think it was more my foul., Now when i don't live with my perants i kind of regred about all those arguments. But he really was not too strict with me, and i always had what i want. Any way i am sure he want the best for you.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Awww... I'm so sorry... that's so sad! :'( 
I would've been really mad at my dad if he told me to flush one of my babies down the toilet... 
I'm so glad you found her a good home


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

teeneythebetta said:


> As for programs and volunteering.. I used to volunteer at a no kill animal shelter and I LOVED it. I LOVEEEDDD it. And for some reason my social issues were not existent there- I had no anxiety or fear talking to total strangers. It was weird.
> 
> But my dad took that away too.


I have social Anxiety too and was very shy as a kid and my anxiety got worse as I got older too in High School. But when I am around animals I'm not shy anymore and can talk to people too just like you were when you volunteered. Yeah it is wierd for me too.

Animals take the fear and anxiety out of me, so I am going to have my cat and fish certified as "Emotional Support Animals" by my therapist So by law I can live anywhere I want, even in places that say no pets allowed. I wont even have to pay any pet deposits either. You can even take Emotional Support animals to college too :-D If your Betta was already an emotional support animal your dad would not have been able to make you get rid of it. I feel bad for what you had to do. At least your Betta will be in good hands. And I'm glad you are going to stay after all! ;-)


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Even though I'm a bit late to the thread I just wanted to say how terribly sorry I am for you. I could never imagine having to give up any of my fish, especially in such a horrid way.

You're a much braver person than I am, if anybody ever threatened my animals in such a way I would have packed up and left to to a relatives house. 

I'm glad you're staying on the forum though. Teeney was one of the first bettas I ever read about when I first joined the forums. I remember how excited you were about getting her a 10 gallon. :lol:

I'm also glad that Teeney was placed in a good home. It was a truly selfless thing you did.

And of course, as others have said, if you feel like you need someone to speak to I'm always available.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Teeney looks so cute! Why would your dad hurt animals? They have feelings too ya know. I'm very sorry Teeney had to go. That was your only choice. At least you know she's happy! Maybe you can check with the guy every once in a while. I always love animals prettiest to ugliest. Farewell, Teeney.


----------



## bettaguppybreeder (Oct 24, 2012)

That is so sad!!! I couldnt imagine giving any of my 3 bettas or 9 guppies away!!!!!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Kitty Whiskers said:


> I have social Anxiety too and was very shy as a kid and my anxiety got worse as I got older too in High School. But when I am around animals I'm not shy anymore and can talk to people too just like you were when you volunteered. Yeah it is wierd for me too.
> 
> Animals take the fear and anxiety out of me, so I am going to have my cat and fish certified as "Emotional Support Animals" by my therapist So by law I can live anywhere I want, even in places that say no pets allowed. I wont even have to pay any pet deposits either. You can even take Emotional Support animals to college too :-D If your Betta was already an emotional support animal your dad would not have been able to make you get rid of it. I feel bad for what you had to do. At least your Betta will be in good hands. And I'm glad you are going to stay after all! ;-)


I just love what you wrote


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Teeney:
The only way to make your dad realize how hurt you are is to tell him straight up or if you think that will cause confrontation you should write him a letter! It might work and even if he doesn't let you get more bettas at least you won't have that weird, icky tension between the two of you. I'm glad you didn't kill your betta  Just stay strong and stick up for the person you want to be not the person the people around you want to be.

And for all of those people mad at your dad you really need to put it into perspective. Yes he did try and force her to flush her own fish but he was probably mad and people say things when they're mad. Also he was thinking about her health and mental state (she said she was suffering from anxiety). As a parent, you would do anything for your child even and if you're mad and think that a betta fish is part of the problem, sacrificing it wouldn't be that big a deal. Its basic psychology.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

He didn't think my betta was the problem.
He knows that taking my animals away is the worst possible thing anyone could ever do to hurt me. Taking away my iPod, phone, computer privelages or tv privelages would suck but not as much as killing my own pet.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you! At least Teeny is in a good home.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

so sad! I hope you stay on the forum.


----------

